# Batch dynamisches Kopieren



## TheFreeman (19. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastel jetzt schon eine Weile an meiner Batch-Date und bin langsam echt am verzweifeln, weil meine Kopierfunktion nicht geht.

 Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen.

Die Schleife funktioniert schon ganz gut. Sie geht zuverlässig durch alle Unterordner. Die Prüfung auf die Existenz des Files funktioniert auch. Nur der copy-Befehl macht mir kopfschmerzen. Was stimmt damit nicht?


```
:COPY
@for /R %%i in (%2) do (
	if exist %%i\%1 (
		echo %1
	) else (
		copy %1 %%i
	)
)
```
Parameter %1 = Dateiname
Parameter %2 = Ordnername, der die Unterordner enthält.


----------



## TheFreeman (19. November 2008)

So gehts nun.


```
:COPY
	echo y |time|find /v "neue" >> copylog.txt
	echo DATEI: %1 >> copylog.txt
	echo ...processing...
	@for /R %2 %%i in (%1) do (
		if exist %%i\%1 (
			REM @echo %1
		) else (
			@copy %1 "%%i" >> nul
			echo ...%%i >> copylog.txt
		)
	)
	echo Vorgang in copylog.txt geschrieben.
	goto END
```


----------

